# How can I make my sanding discs last longer?



## Ianmorrow (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a 12" Grizzly disc sander that I use for shaping and beveling guitar picks. I use a 220 grit wheel on it, which works well for me. The issue is that I am replacing these wheels really quickly, because they are getting gummed up so often. I am shaping a lot of very hard woods, as well as oily woods. 

Is there anyway for me to clean the disc so that I don't have to replace it as often? Any other tips would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 13, 2013)

I use sanding disks a lot in making pipes. The two things that come to mind is something like this ; http://www.amazon.com/home-improvement/dp/B000H69U7Q
Basically a rubber compound you hold against the wheel to clean off dust. They work like a pencil eraser and do pretty well unless you have a heavy layer of really gummy wood on the sandpaper (wet olive wood comes to mind).
The other thing to consider is starting at lower grits and working your way up to 220. Not sure how practical that is for picks, but in my case I have started sanding with a 36 grit resin fiber backed disk for rough shaping and then work my way up. The fiber backed disks last approximately 20 bazillion times longer than sandpaper disks 
The third thing of the two things that come to mind, is that sandpaper disks aren't terribly expensive in the scheme of things


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 13, 2013)

If you get a 9" sander you can use a regular sheet of sand paper and cut off the excess. you can get a 3M temperary adhesive at an art supply store that works well to glue the sandpaper onto the disc and you can change paper without tearing the used paper up and reuse it later.


----------



## Ianmorrow (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll try that stuff out. 

I appreciate it.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's one from Rockler (cheaper) http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5518&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PLA&gclid=CPXs4KW2rbgCFUQ6Qgod9CAA1g


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 13, 2013)

The abrasive cleaning sticks work great. I use them on all my sanders. They really extend the life of the sandpaper....particularly expensive sanding belts.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jul 13, 2013)

I use a file card to clean out my sand paper, the sander isn't on when I do it, the thing is rotating sand paper burns it up quick since your only using 1 cutting side of the grit, on random orbitals the grits cut on all sides making it last longer, may I ask why your shaping with 220 grit? I would think a heavier grit should be used for shaping stuff and then progressively work your way up. I don't think shaping with 220 is the way to go....


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 13, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I use a file card to clean out my sand paper, the sander isn't on when I do it, the thing is rotating sand paper burns it up quick since your only using 1 cutting side of the grit, on random orbitals the grits cut on all sides making it last longer, may I ask why your shaping with 220 grit? I would think a heavier grit should be used for shaping stuff and then progressively work your way up. I don't think shaping with 220 is the way to go....


Yup, what Jimmy said. In general the higher the grit on sand paper, the shorter the life span. If you used the 220 only for putting the finishing touches on the picks, it would last way longer. Of course if you only have the one sanding station, it would be a hassle changing out the grits. That's why I like using this http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Oscillating-Edge-Belt-Spindle-Sander-EB4424/100061671#.UeH0s6Hn-M8 at least on small stuff. Changing out grits is a breeze, and it uses standard 4x24 belts that are available from 40 to 400 grit.


----------



## Ianmorrow (Jul 13, 2013)

Barry and Jimmy, 

I have used much lower grits in the past for shaping, and they worked fairly well. However I still faced the issue of going through discs quickly. I use 220 grit discs because If I do not, then it is incredibly time consuming and difficult to remove the scratches left by the lower grits. This is especially an issue for me when I am sanding the bevel on the picks, because I have to carefully maintain the angle of the bevel, while removing all the scratches. So removing scratches from 220 is much easier than removing scratches from 120 or 150. 

Using 220 wheels reduces the total time spent sanding. I sand my picks from 220 grit, to 800, 1200, 2000, 6000, and 12000. If I were to start at 150, it would take much longer. 

I appreciate the words of advice. I think I will try one of those rubber cleaning sticks.


----------

